# What's the deal with castle tees



## KJT123 (Jan 22, 2014)

Alright so I've been using castle tees for many years now and recently I have heard of a few people giving people stick if they use castle tees.

For me, especially on my driving, they get the ball in the same position every time I hit a drive so that eliminates any possible problems there. 

I don't see the point in using wooden tees, inconsistent teeing height and break on most drives = more expensive in the long run.

Views?


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm having a guess at the fact that one of the most popular is pink


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 22, 2014)

I will *ALWAYS* use a red wooden tee. It started a few years ago when I had one of my best ever rounds and realised when I finished that I had only had these in my pocket. I am now so OCD about it that if I have to tee it up on another coloured tee it plays on my mind while I'm hitting my drive. In my more rational moments I know it's complete nonsense but I still do it. Having said that I will also only have the TV at home or the radio in the car on an even number for the volume because it's unlucky to have it on an odd number. There is a chance that I might need professional help.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 22, 2014)

Pink castle and proud...


----------



## richart (Jan 22, 2014)

Learn how to tee it up the correct height with a wooden tee. It is a skill, and with a little practice you can learn how to do it. I have noticed a lot of people that use castle tees also use iron head covers. Some golfers have absolutely no self respect.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jan 23, 2014)

At the end of the day its a tee...

I think if you are someone who actually cares about what tee's other people use then you really need to revaluate your life...


----------



## super hans (Jan 23, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			I'm having a guess at the fact that one of the most popular is pink 

Click to expand...


As accurate and homophobic as that appears, I don't think the majority of golfers are in a position to comment when it comes to colours on the course.    Golf is not called "The sport that style forgot" without reason.......




jak kez 187 said:



			At the end of the day its a tee...

I think if you are someone who actually cares about what tee's other people use then you really need to revaluate your life...
		
Click to expand...


spot on.......are you REALLY concentrating on your own game if you're interested in the style/colour of someone elses tee (or sexual orientation)


----------



## CliveW (Jan 23, 2014)

If every tee was as flat and level as a billiard table, I would see the point of castle tees, but as they aren't, I use wooden tees.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 23, 2014)

I use wooden tees, I don't like the castle ones personally but that's just me.

To address the two points you make about castle tees however...

*Consistent Tee Height*: If he ground was perfectly flat, you have a point, but it isnt. Also, many wooden tees have marks on them for various heights.

*Cost*: A wooden tee costs about 1p and they don't snap all that often, the long term cost of them really isn't or shouldn't be a concern


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 23, 2014)

Nothing wrong with castle tees: not not even pink ones. Except they are made of plastic. Wooden ones are much better as they biodegradable. Use wooden ones.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 23, 2014)

With  my driver I use an orange castle tee every time, it's the perfect hight!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 23, 2014)

castle tees are a marmite item much the same as ball retrievers and chippers you either love or hate.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 23, 2014)

100 white wooden tees on ebay for 1.98 is hardly going to break the bank


----------



## Birchy (Jan 23, 2014)

Im thinking of getting custom fitted just to be sure.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 23, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			I will *ALWAYS* use a red wooden tee. It started a few years ago when I had one of my best ever rounds and realised when I finished that I had only had these in my pocket. I am now so OCD about it that if I have to tee it up on another coloured tee it plays on my mind while I'm hitting my drive. In my more rational moments I know it's complete nonsense but I still do it. Having said that I will also only have the TV at home or the radio in the car on an even number for the volume because it's unlucky to have it on an odd number. There is a chance that I might need professional help.
		
Click to expand...

Yellow for me.... use the wooden Pride pro tees for my driver, no concerns about finding the correct height as it has a line on it at exactly the right height (4cm - same as the pink plastic ones), but has the added flexibilty of being able to add or reduce the height if wind or trees require it. Use plain yellow wooden tees for any other club. They do break occasionally, some rounds more than others, but have also been known to play the same couple of tees for multiple rounds.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 23, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			castle tees are a marmite item much the same as ball retrievers and chippers you either love or hate.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing thing, personally I dislike all three of the aforementioned items


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jan 23, 2014)

No problem with them in my book.  I recently switched from wooden to castle tees. I see them as the GI irons of teeing. I no longer had the time to practise my teeing so why not use something a bit more forgiving. I realise now that wooden tees were a bit of a vanity thing and I do smile when I see higher handicappers struggling with wooden tees when they really don't have the abilty to use them. Yes the ball feels sweet and sounds great when you middle one off a wooden tee but how often does that happen for most club golfers? 

Of course I do benefit from having had mine custom fitted but that's a whole other thread.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2014)

I always used to use white wooden tees. Now I use pink castles, although I do wish they were a different colour, as I can't see them at all.

The reason being, I used to tee the ball very high, but my coach wants me to tee it lower. The pink ones are the right height for me. If I use a wooden tee, during the round, my teeing height creeps up, until it is back where I have had it for 20 odd years, and looks right to my eye. Castles stop this.

Are wooden tees environmentally sound? Is chopping up thousands of trees to make a tee, which may only last one shot a green idea? 

Castle tees are plastic, and pretty much last forever (unless your pro spends his spare time notching them with a hacksaw before sale, I'm sure ours does). However, they don't degrade when lost, but then someone else normally finds them, and they get recycled. Much like golf balls, which don't degrade either, and no one is suggesting we use wooden balls?


----------



## Robobum (Jan 23, 2014)

Consistent teeing height!!??? What a load of tosh!!!

What's the point in that when we are not hitting the sweet spot all the time? A mm here or there will make zero difference.

If consistent tee height was so important, the pros would all be using them......unless they have a teeing coach!!??


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 23, 2014)

Not the "custom fitted tees" thread again please..  In the end, you're still only using mass produced items. If you're really serious, made-to-measure, and hand made is the only way to go.


----------



## delc (Jan 23, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			castle tees are a marmite item much the same as ball retrievers and chippers you either love or hate.
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with ball retrievers? Mine has paid for itself many times over, retrieving balls out of water hazards and gorse bushes. :mmm:


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2014)

delc said:



			What's wrong with ball retrievers? Mine has played for itself many times over retrieving balls out of water hazards and gorse bushes.
		
Click to expand...

Balls in these places are sacrifices, made to the gods, and are not for removal.

Would you take candles from a church?


----------



## wonga (Jan 23, 2014)

Does it matter what you useas long as it work for you! We are individuals & we have a choice!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 23, 2014)

And to answer Murph. Yes, wooden tees are environmentally sound. Wood is one of the most sustainable materials available. Provided the source is properly managed of course - but that is a different and long argument)


----------



## One Planer (Jan 23, 2014)

People can use what thwy want for me.

Personally speaking, I have never found a Castle Tee that gives me the right height for any club.

The're all, broardly speaking, too high for how I prefer the ball tee'd.

As for consistent tee height. With an iron I push a wooden tee into the tury until it sits just proud.

Fairwar woods a fraction higher, generally I'll push the tee into the turf leaving a fingers depth gap between the tee head and floor.

Driver, it's become a habit of how far I plug it into the turf. I seem to 'know' that's the right height. Quick check with the driver face and it's ready to fly.

Consistent tee height is over rated


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2014)

i sometimes use a pink castle in winter as they are easier to get in the frozen ground than a wooden. In summer though, wooded ones.  I usually get a few free games at Castle Stuart so always take a handfull and they last the season.

I prefer a wooden as you can alter the teeing height, a castle can only really do one height, a 2 inch wooden, high or low depending on conditions. Also the broken bits do for when you have to hit an iron, hybrid or 3 wood off the tee.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2014)

I tend to use castle tees on frozen ground as they are simply easier to get in without the risk of it snapping byt 95% of the time I'm happy to use a wooden one. More environmentally friendly, including mowers, and are they really going to bankrupt you if you break a few. I got a box of 1000 for next to nothing on Amazon and doubt I'll ever get through them all


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jan 23, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I prefer a wooden as you can alter the teeing height, a castle can only really do one height...
		
Click to expand...

Yep, realised that when I first switched and wanted to tee down on a couple of holes.  Now I always stick a couple of white ones in my pocket to go with the pinks just for this reason.


----------



## RobertB (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry just has to be white wooden. Put half a dozen new in my pocket at start of round along with a selection of broken ones that I use for iron/wood/hybrids off of teeing area. 

Scotsman in me also has me harvesting any broken white ones I chance upon....  and it has worked well for nearly 35 years....

Tees are not exactly the most obvious playing expense....


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 23, 2014)

delc said:



			What's wrong with ball retrievers? Mine has paid for itself many times over, retrieving balls out of water hazards and gorse bushes. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

And holding up play as you fish ball after ball out of the lake, none of which are yours, all taking up the time that you should be using to play your shot.


----------



## cliveb (Jan 23, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			I'm having a guess at the fact that one of the most popular is pink 

Click to expand...

I once saw a bag of castle tees that were gold in colour and exactly the same height as pink. Presumably for butch men who wouldn't be seen dead using anything pink. (I use pink castle tees, BTW)

Did you know that pink was first widely used during the Victorian era and was originally intended to be a colour for boys?


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 23, 2014)

jak kez 187 said:



			At the end of the day its a tee...

I think if you are someone who actually cares about what tee's other people use then you really need to revaluate your life...
		
Click to expand...

probably the best post on here this year :thup:


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 23, 2014)

jak kez 187 said:



			At the end of the day its a tee...

I think if you are someone who actually cares about what tee's other people use then you really need to revaluate your life...
		
Click to expand...

This. This should've have been the final comment on this thread.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 23, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Balls in these places are sacrifices, made to the gods, and are not for removal.

Would you take candles from a church?
		
Click to expand...


My vote for post of 2014 so far!


----------



## TheJezster (Jan 23, 2014)

Christ, it's a tee!  Who cares??


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 23, 2014)

Actually they are the only plastic tee i don't use. I have tried the funny 3 prong ones, because I found one and what ever gets stuck on the front of mags. I am still working my way through my big bag of wooden tees I bought 5 yrs ago, ( I do tape them up and only take 3 out in my pocket for a round) . I like using broken tees for irons/ fairways and hybrids.. I don't understand this stuff about exact tee height, I just put the ball at a height that is suitable for each club, there is no mystery or magic ...


----------



## Sharktooth (Jan 23, 2014)

I get my wooden teak tees custom carved by naked Thai Hilltribe ladies. Obviously this takes a lot of supervision...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2014)

Is this really about tees ? 

Why would someone hate a castle tee ?


----------



## delc (Jan 23, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			And holding up play as you fish ball after ball out of the lake, none of which are yours, all taking up the time that you should be using to play your shot.
		
Click to expand...

But if you go into the middle of a gorse bush, you have to retrieve and identify your ball for a penalty drop. Otherwise you have to go back to where you last played from, which is a stroke and distance penalty!


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2014)

Hmm, is one more environmental friendly than the other? 

I'm currently Pink Castle and Proud (PCP), although only since Christmas, but, I may be swayed to wooden tree's as long as they are only made from sustainable sources :smirk:


----------



## Lump (Jan 23, 2014)

Plastic/castle tee for meâ€¦only because wooden tee's mark clubs, especially the driver.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 23, 2014)

delc said:



			What's wrong with ball retrievers? Mine has paid for itself many times over, retrieving balls out of water hazards and gorse bushes. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

How much has it cost you in self respect man!!???

Castle tees, ball retrievers, chippers, irons covers, towels tucked into your belt NO!!!!


Mickey Mouse golf and to my mind are an abomination!!

If you ask why or attempt to justify then you just don't get it:thup:


----------



## BROOKIE (Jan 23, 2014)

I have white castle tees that are made in Hong Kong,there actually the same size as the pink ones....Ican feel the envy


----------



## Crow (Jan 23, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Personally speaking, I have never found a Castle Tee that gives me the right height for any club.

The're all, broardly speaking, too high for how I prefer the ball tee'd.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this so I got a set of small washers to slip over the stem and I can now customise the tee give the perfect height.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 23, 2014)

January is nearly over!

Pink Castle tees work fine for me - and I can and them!

Grey actually seem to suit me slightly, but the hassle of trying to find the bleeding things isn't worth the trouble!


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			I will *ALWAYS* use a red wooden tee. It started a few years ago when I had one of my best ever rounds and realised when I finished that I had only had these in my pocket. I am now so OCD about it that if I have to tee it up on another coloured tee it plays on my mind while I'm hitting my drive. In my more rational moments I know it's complete nonsense but I still do it. *Having said that I will also only have the TV at home or the radio in the car on an even number for the volume because it's unlucky to have it on an odd number.* There is a chance that I might need professional help.
		
Click to expand...

I'm exactly the same, although I will accept odd numbers divisible by five!



murphthemog said:



			Are wooden tees environmentally sound? *Is chopping up thousands of trees to make a tee*, which may only last one shot a green idea?
		
Click to expand...

Don't you mean chopping up *A* tree to make *THOUSANDS* of tees?


*Slime*.

Oh, I'm a pink castle golfer!


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 23, 2014)

backwoodsman said:



			Nothing wrong with castle tees: not not even pink ones. Except they are made of plastic. Wooden ones are much better as they biodegradable. Use wooden ones.
		
Click to expand...

Everything is bio degradable.  Certain things degrade faster than others


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 23, 2014)

therod said:



			How much has it cost you in self respect man!!???

Castle tees, ball retrievers, chippers, irons covers, towels tucked into your belt NO!!!!


Mickey Mouse golf and to my mind are an abomination!!

If you ask why or attempt to justify then you just don't get it:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Only the person in question can gauge self respect!  The word "self" gives it away


----------



## vkurup (Jan 23, 2014)

Those who laugh at people using Castle tees dont know where they stand on this issue.... 


.. they would but that would be a different thread... :ears:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sharktooth said:



			I get my wooden teak tees custom carved by naked Thai Hilltribe ladies. Obviously this takes a lot of supervision...
		
Click to expand...

I had a sensible reply at hand till I read this, but I chose the pink over the brown more points.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 23, 2014)

Slime said:



			I'm exactly the same, although I will accept odd numbers divisible by five!
		
Click to expand...

Nurse, nurse, he's forgotten to take his medication again.  If I did that on my car radio that would be two odd numbers that I would be thinking about rather than concentrating on driving as I crashed into the tree.

EDIT - just realised it could be 3 odd numbers as you'd have the starting number, the five you're dividing by and then possibly the resulting odd number as well. I don't think I'd be able to concentrate on anything apart from all the odd numbers. It's a nightmare for me to get anywhere when I have to travel around the country. I can't use the M1, M25 etc and don't get me started on having to sit in an odd numbered row on a plane when the flight number is odd. I'm convinced we're going to plummet to our deaths from 30000 ft just due to the power of the odd numbers.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 23, 2014)

Personally dont like them, always use wooden tee's, if I break one its only an hours work to pin and glue it back together.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			Nurse, nurse, he's forgotten to take his medication again.  If I did that on my car radio that would be two odd numbers that I would be thinking about rather than concentrating on driving as I crashed into the tree.

EDIT - just realised it could be 3 odd numbers as you'd have the starting number, the five you're dividing by and then possibly the resulting odd number as well. I don't think I'd be able to concentrate on anything apart from all the odd numbers. It's a nightmare for me to get anywhere when I have to travel around the country. I can't use the M1, M25 etc and don't get me started on having to sit in an odd numbered row on a plane when the flight number is odd. I'm convinced we're going to plummet to our deaths from 30000 ft just due to the power of the odd numbers.
		
Click to expand...

This is almost a prime number example.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 23, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Only the person in question can gauge self respect!  The word "self" gives it away
		
Click to expand...

Don't get all filosophilcal on me !!!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 24, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Personally dont like them, always use wooden tee's, if I break one its only an hours work to pin and glue it back together.
		
Click to expand...

You may joke.... I played winter league with a fella who drills out the pink castle tees and replaces the spike with a nail. This, apparently, makes them easier to put in the winter mats. 

That, my friend, is true dedication :thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 24, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Balls in these places are sacrifices, made to the gods, and are not for removal.

Would you take candles from a church?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much every teaching pro I have talked to says that they grew up when golf balls were not so cheap and every one deserved a rescue mission attempt!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 24, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Everything is bio degradable.  Certain things degrade faster than others
		
Click to expand...

Some things undergo thermal or photo degradation instead remember! The latter is very relevant to polymers IIRC.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 24, 2014)

therod said:



			You may joke.... I played winter league with a fella who drills out the pink castle tees and replaces the spike with a nail. This, apparently, makes them easier to put in the winter mats. 

That, my friend, is true dedication :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm, he may be on the right tack there, pinning his hopes on nailing his drive, lets hope he doesnt get screwed over by the rules.


----------



## delc (Jan 24, 2014)

therod said:



			How much has it cost you in self respect man!!???

Castle tees, ball retrievers, chippers, irons covers, towels tucked into your belt NO!!!!


Mickey Mouse golf and to my mind are an abomination!!

If you ask why or attempt to justify then you just don't get it:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I plead guilty to charges one and two. Not guilty to charges three, four and five!


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			Nurse, nurse, he's forgotten to take his medication again.  *If I did that on my car radio that would be two odd numbers that I would be thinking about rather than concentrating on driving as I crashed into the tree.*

EDIT - just realised it could be 3 odd numbers as you'd have the starting number, the five you're dividing by and then possibly the resulting odd number as well. I don't think I'd be able to concentrate on anything apart from all the odd numbers. It's a nightmare for me to get anywhere when I have to travel around the country. I can't use the M1, M25 etc and don't get me started on having to sit in an odd numbered row on a plane when the flight number is odd. *I'm convinced we're going to plummet to our deaths from 30000 ft just due to the power of the odd numbers.*

Click to expand...

Set the volume before you set off, you'll be okay, then make any necessary adjustments when waiting at a red light.

Planes don't plummet from 30,000 feet, it's an even number. It's also divisible by five making it doubly safe! :thup:


*Slime*.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2014)

therod said:



			You may joke.... I played winter league with a fella who drills out the pink castle tees and replaces the spike with a nail. This, apparently, makes them easier to put in the winter mats. 

That, my friend, is true dedication :thup:[/QUOTE

Ther is a guy at my place does the same, but he is from Harris....

Uses them all year round. with the nail.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 24, 2014)

I used to play with a guy who tied three different sized castle tees together, the logic being that he would always have the right tee available and would never lose them!


----------



## delc (Jan 24, 2014)

cliveb said:



			I once saw a bag of castle tees that were gold in colour and exactly the same height as pink. Presumably for butch men who wouldn't be seen dead using anything pink. (I use pink castle tees, BTW)

Did you know that pink was first widely used during the Victorian era and was originally intended to be a colour for boys?
		
Click to expand...

Dear Agony Aunt, 
I have discovered the ideal length of castle tee to launch my drives, but they are pink! Will other players question my masculinity because of this?
Worried of Watford


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2014)

arnieboy said:



			I used to play with a guy who tied three different sized castle tees together, the logic being that he would always have the right tee available and would never lose them!
		
Click to expand...

Found a set of these the other day- so it doesn't work that well...!


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 24, 2014)

Can he come and collect them??


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2014)

If he can find them - left them where they were, didn't want to have to fumigate my hands.....:rofl:


----------

